# NOS Aquadive Model 77..... Any issues to be concerned about



## Heljestrand

As to the NOS Aquadive Model 77, have there been any issues or problems with this particular batch. The one I am looking at has the 2836 ETA movement. I realize that each watch has its own characteristics and life of its own so to speak. But rather, has there been any glaring issues to be aware of??? Any feedback or experiences with similar Aquadive 77's would be appreciated.


----------



## amckiwi

Mine has the AS movement so cannot comment on that part.
The watch is quite tall compared to its footprint.
They did (do?) offer a lower profile case back which I will probably obtain at some stage.
I run mine on the supplied Nato which also makes it sit a little higher.
I dig mine 
Stu


----------



## Brian883

I have the Model 77 with the ETA 2836 and I love it. Mine is running +1 sec./day, day in and day out... most accurate mechanical watch I own but, as you say, some of that is luck of the draw. It does sit pretty tall as has been mentioned, but I like it. Mine did come with the thinner caseback included, but I'm going to leave the vintage back on it. I also wasn't crazy about the rubber strap it came on (not bad, just not great) but I put mine on a black ISOfrane (it does fit) and I think it looks great. Very nice watch:


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

At the time I got mine I was not aware that the automatic was available, I got the manual. Get the automatice.


----------



## arutlosjr11




----------



## Heljestrand

Yep....... I bought it. (thanks to Brian...he convinced me)


----------



## Brian883

Heljestrand said:


> Yep....... I bought it. (thanks to Brian...he convinced me)


I don't think you'll be disappointed! Brian


----------



## Heljestrand

Arrived today


----------



## Heljestrand

Obligatory backyard orange tree shot....


----------



## Heljestrand

Old school Aquadive


----------



## Brian883

Heljestrand said:


> Old school Aquadive


Very cool picture. Hope you're enjoying the Model 77! It's a great watch.


----------



## Heljestrand

Brian it is going to get some competition from a AD BS100 I bought but the quality is there no doubt with the NOS 77 thanks!



Brian883 said:


> Very cool picture. Hope you're enjoying the Model 77! It's a great watch.


----------



## Brian883

Heljestrand said:


> Brian it is going to get some competition from a AD BS100 I bought but the quality is there no doubt with the NOS 77 thanks!


I completely understand... my AD BS 100 GMT gives mine some competition as well.


----------



## Heljestrand

The Model 77 is the keeper among the two AD's. Love this watch as it does everything I need from it. Comfortable, great looking, nice dial, legible, and with tremendous lume. Very fortunate to have snagged it.


----------



## jarwo

wow amazing wacth


----------



## Heljestrand

Brian said..."try it on Isofrane..." and I did...thanks Brian!


----------



## Brian883

Heljestrand said:


> Brian said..."try it on Isofrane..." and I did...thanks Brian!


You're very welcome... I love mine on ISOfrane!


----------



## Matt_wool83

Brian883 said:


> You're very welcome... I love mine on ISOfrane!


My Maratime is obviously the same (original) case as yours but looking at the lugs I just can't comprehend how an ISO would fit! . I think I need to give it a try!


----------



## Brian883

As you said, it's the same case and an ISOfrane does fit. Here's mine:


Matt_wool83 said:


> My Maratime is obviously the same (original) case as yours but looking at the lugs I just can't comprehend how an ISO would fit! . I think I need to give it a try!


----------



## Matt_wool83

Brian883 said:


> View attachment 3122770
> As you said, it's the same case and an ISOfrane does fit. Here's mine:


Certainly got to try it. Looks ace!


----------



## LiebenUhren

I just bought a vintage Rolex. Wish I would have bought one of these instead...


----------

